# Pilze sammeln



## TheZweistein2 (21. September 2018)

Heyho,

Da ich leidenschaftlich gern in die Schwammerl geh, wollte ich mal nachfragen, wie so bei euch die Ausbeute ist?

War die letzten 3-4 Wochenende im Wald und hab 2 Körbchen voll Maronen und ~20 Parasole abgeräumt. Angeblich gibts auch Steinpilze en masse, aber mir ist dieses Jahr noch keiner begegnet...


----------



## _Berge_ (21. September 2018)

Letztes Wochenende mit meiner Frau Pfifferlinge gesammelt

Trotz des doch recht trockenen Wetters war die Ausbeute tatsächlich ausreichend für zwei Mahlzeiten á zwei Personen 

Steinpilze haben wir auch hier und da gefunden, sogar schöne dabei gewesen, haben wir aber stehen lassen da wir keine Steinpilz Esser sind ^^

Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr ist es aber weniger geworden


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. September 2018)

TheZweistein2 schrieb:


> Angeblich gibts auch Steinpilze en masse, aber mir ist diese Jahr noch keiner begegnet...


 So weit laufen die auch nicht.

Mein Bruder kennt einige Stellen, da sie ja standorttreu sind.
Der hat aber noch nichts berichtet.

Und sollte man in Bayern nicht noch auf die Cäsium- und Jodwerte achten?


----------



## TheZweistein2 (21. September 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und sollte man in Bayern nicht noch auf die Cäsium- und Jodwerte achten?



Sterben tu ich sowieso, da macht das bissl Cäsium auch nicht mehr viel aus. Aber ja, vor allem bei Maronen sollte man die Huthaut abziehen, die speichert das Meiste.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2018)

Ich sammel keine Pilze im Wald. Nachher verwechselt man was und vergiftet sich noch.

Aber ich esse sehr gerne Pilze.


----------



## Tolotos66 (21. September 2018)

In Hessen gaaanz mau,  da viel zu trocken  Letzten Sonntag 4 Pfifferlinge, ein Hexenröhrling/Schusterpilz, 2 Goldfußröhrlinge und 5 Maronen. Enttäuschend.
Vllt kommt ja noch mal was


----------



## _Berge_ (21. September 2018)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> In Hessen gaaanz mau,  da viel zu trocken  Letzten Sonntag 4 Pfifferlinge, ein Hexenröhrling/Schusterpilz, 2 Goldfußröhrlinge und 5 Maronen. Enttäuschend.
> Vllt kommt ja noch mal was



Ja letztes Jahr wars besser hier, da sind wir mit zwei vollen Körben nach Hause und einige Pilzgerichte für die Familie Kochen


----------



## chaotium (21. September 2018)

TheZweistein2 schrieb:


> Sterben tu ich sowieso, da macht das bissl Cäsium auch nicht mehr viel aus. Aber ja, vor allem bei Maronen sollte man die Huthaut abziehen, die speichert das Meiste.



Cäsium 137 und Iod 131. Iod 131 ist schon längst weg, da es nur eine Halbwertszeit von 8 Tagen hat. Cäsium dagegen ist noch gefährlich.


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2018)

Ich würde mal gerne Trüffel probieren.  Teuer, aber da schwören ja die Gourmets drauf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. September 2018)

Die roten mit den weißen Punkten schmecken sehr gut.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (21. September 2018)

Das stimmt sogar, nur die Folgen sind leicht übel, aber irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. September 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das stimmt sogar, nur die Folgen sind leicht übel, aber irgendwas ist ja immer.



So übel sind die Folgen gar nicht, wenn Du auf rosa Elefanten stehst oder mal ein richtiger Berserker sein möchtest 
Gruß T.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. September 2018)

Das mag ja noch das "schöne" an dem Trip sein, aber die Kotzorgie.... ne Danke kein Bedarf.


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. September 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das mag ja noch das "schöne" an dem Trip sein, aber die Kotzorgie.... ne Danke kein Bedarf.



Stimmt leider.
Gruß T.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. September 2018)

Ich weiß! Daher liebe Leutz NICHT nachmachen auch aus reiner Neugier nicht, daß kann nach hinten losgehen! 

Nice to now: Die alten Römer haben Knollenblätterpilze als Delikatesse gekaut, weil sie halt süss schmecken und dann ausgespuckt... weise Entscheidung finde ich. 

Das Ausspucken natürlich! [emoji38]


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2018)

Ey, was soll das hier? Wollt ihr uns den Appetit verderben?


----------



## Kuhprah (22. September 2018)

Ihr könnt ja noch ein paar 1UP Pilze sammeln gehen....


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ey, was soll das hier? Wollt ihr uns den Appetit verderben?


Nö.... nur den Horizont etwas erweitern. Schlimm? 

Übrigens, wenn du keinen Plan hast welcher Pilz für dich ungefährlich ist und mal selber sammeln willst. Also mal Abseits von Dosen- und Holzkörpchengebinden von Aldi und Co. Pfifferlingen/Champions. 

Es gibt in Deutschland/Österreich genug Pilzberatungsstellen mit Sachverständigen die gerne in deinen Pilzkorb schauen und dir dabei helfen.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nö.... nur den Horizont etwas erweitern. Schlimm?


Mit Drogen? Du davon brauchst du mir nichts erzählen. 



> Übrigens, wenn du keinen Plan hast welcher Pilz für dich ungefährlich ist und mal selber sammeln willst. Also mal Abseits von Dosen- und Holzkörpchengebinden von Aldi und Co. Pfifferlingen/Champions.
> 
> Es gibt in Deutschland/Österreich genug Pilzberatungsstellen mit Sachverständigen die gerne in deinen Pilzkorb schauen und dir dabei helfen.


Gibt es hier bei uns auch. Aber Pilze sammeln ist nicht so mein Ding. 

Wobei, Fußpilz... ach lassen wir das.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wobei, Fußpilz...



Jetzt ist mir übel... Kopfkino.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir übel... Kopfkino.


Der war gut, ne?


----------



## Tolotos66 (22. September 2018)

Wiso funktioniert der "Gefällt mir"-Button nicht ? 
Gruß T.


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2018)

Mhhh lecker Fusspilz schön über die Pasta gerieben. Besseres Aroma als Parmesan, wenn man sich die Füße natürlich länger nicht wäscht und sie ordentlich über die Tage schwitzen lässt.

Hab nen Riesenwald vor meiner Haustüre aber schiss das ich mich vergifte


----------



## pedi (22. September 2018)

man kann jeden pilz essen-manchen nur einmal.


----------



## Neotenous (22. September 2018)

Spitzkegeliger Kahlkopf – Wikipedia  hat wer mal probiert ^^


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2018)

Ich war gestern mal hier gucken

Tharandter Wald – Wikipedia,

ein halbes Körbchen voll, Steinpilze und Maronen. 

Für eine üppige Mahlzeit hat es gereicht.


----------

